# Knitting Cake



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

How about a Knitting Cake for that crafty get together?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Is it bad that I really had to ponder the words that were written on the plate under the cake?!

Very nice! I love the basket color.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm even worse. I was pondering which ball of yarn I would like on top of my slice of cake and what kind of frosting it was.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful! I just hope those balls are made of cake and not all frosting.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow! If I tried that, it wouldn't look like that! That's amazing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Marchie, I'm just the opposite. I'm hoping those balls of yarn are ALL frosting because the frosting is my favorite part! (DH always gives me his frosting, he's the best!)


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What a lovely way to give a set of knitting needles as a gift! They get a gift and everyone else gets to help them eat the packaging! I'm guessing chocolate cake? Hmm, peppermint chocolate would be yummy!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Think the woman's name is, Wendy. Most likely either Royal frosting or Marzipan. 

Just think of all the ways one could do with a knitting or yarn cake like this! Yum!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm betting the "frosting" is actually fondant, at least for the woven basket.


----------

